# Fire 8.9 Mail Question



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I just received my Fire hdx 8.9 and I am having no problems with it so far.  However, I do have one question which I haven't been able to answer.  When I go on vacation I download my emails.  There are some emails that I want to keep and have them appear on my pc when I return home.  One way to do this is to move those messages I want to keep to a draft folder and then when I return home move them back into the inbox.  I have done this on my ipad in the past.  However, with the current email program on my fire I see no way of moving a message from one folder to the other.  Am I missing something?

Thanx

John


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You could set up your mail server so that when it downloads mail to your device the mail remains on the server - that way you can download it again to your PC when you get home.

Or you can put an extra step in - I use a gmail account for my devices - my mail server (not gmail) is set to forward all my mail to my gmail address which is one of the easiest accounts to set up on my phone or Fire so I can read all my mail as it comes in, but when I get home and open my windows mail on my PC the mail then downloads there as normal.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I downloaded another email program that does delete emails from my pc.  Problem solved.

John


----------

